# goldfish size



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

what size can goldfish get to in the aquarium?, in my book here it says 'depends' and they put miniumum 36inches tank that could be from 20-30g roughly for 3 footer. i dont think iv seen many goldfish go past 6inches in size., when they say 'depends' its like they are saying goldfish grow to size of the tank yea.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Here we go again .
Depends on what type of goldfish you want to keep feeder comets, ryukin, koi,......
They're a high bioload (which means they excrete frequently and in abundance). They're 'average' size is about the same as your hand.
In this case, size does matter as a bigger goldfish will eat more and pollute more. There's a correlation between the size of the fish and the size of your tank. 
A quick google search "types of goldfish and size" yields the following information:

Types of Goldfish
Goldfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Colours, Shapes and Sizes make for Different Types of Goldfish | PetLvr Community Blog And Forum for Pet Lovers
There are so many different types of goldfish. Which one is best?

Would you think you'd fit this badboy in a 30 gallon tank?









More images:
http://www.google.ca/search?q=giant...ODoWgtweHoYDQBg&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1638&bih=870


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a fancy demekin right now that's about the size of a grapefruit (6"-7"). Comets can get huge. 30g is too small for anything more than one fancy or one comet to grow to full size...putting them in too small a tank will stunt them due to poor water quality and lack of space.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The largest comet I had could barely turned around in a 33g.

Most of my pond gold fish "temporarily" housed in a 33g is over 6". 6"-7" fancy goldfish is not that uncommon - just not available in stores often. I bought a couple of trade in at that size from IPU before.

Not exactly sure how "fluffy" Shelley's Fulffy is


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have kept smaller gold fish in 5 to 10 gallon tanks but not for very long and it requires diligent maintenance, In fact I have a shubunkin in a 5g on my counter doing several large water changes a week as these guys are very messy plus I over filter.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i never had luck with goldfish in aquariums but in my pond they can get over a foot even an oranda got to be the size of a large grapefruit over a few years
even a baby i hatched a couple of years ago is reaching 6" and that one has been in a small 1'x4'x8"deep temporary pond its whole life


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

that huge goldfish in picture, it must take a fair few years for that size., i have black moor and fantail and i was told they stop at 6inches but just get fatter like a tennis ball, but at my book here it says these ar'nt suitable for ponds due to competition at feeding time, thats if they against a common goldfish.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a very accurate response regarding the two being mixed in a pond setting.I ve seen this in a few setups and the round,delicate,and slower eating fancies were getting trashed everwhere when feeding.Fancy goldies like yours should reach the 4inch mark, not including the tail and develop round bodies.Another thing regarding large pond setups with short and round fancy double tail breeds is,their bodies will slowly become long and thin if raised in them.Something to consider in the long run.



gary007 said:


> that huge goldfish in picture, it must take a fair few years for that size., i have black moor and fantail and i was told they stop at 6inches but just get fatter like a tennis ball, but at my book here it says these ar'nt suitable for ponds due to competition at feeding time, thats if they against a common goldfish.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wasn't there a thread debating the reality of that goldfish pic above?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that picture shows a koi, not a goldfish... I've never seen a goldfish with barbels, but I see them on every koi. 

Size wise, The largest comet I've had was about 8 inches, and I've had orandas get almost 7 inches as well.


----------

